# 1968 GTO Headliner



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

Bought my GTO without a headliner installed. Wondered if anyone had any photos of inner roof brackets before the liner goes in....with the bows clips....the types of screws that attach the inner roof brackets to the roof. Any photos would be great.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Just happen to have a guy coming over to put in a headliner tomorrow in my sons 68 GTO .
snapped a couple photos last night, will try to get some more tommorow after the old one is out.


























Bill


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Bill,

Those are really helpful. Would appreciate any more that you could send. Would you be able to send me a picture of the screws that are used. 

Also, the kit I saw online comes with 2 small pieces, but I am not sure where they are supposed to be mounted. I think I have all the pieces except these. Just wondered where they go.

Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it. Thanks again.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Here ya go bud


















These be the 2 small pieces 


















Hope this helps

We never got our headliner in yesterday, loops in headliner where to small to get the bows through them with out screwing up the stitching  
Upholstery guy.....who has better then 35 years experience....took the headliner to his shop to sew in a wee bit bigger loop.

Good luck

Bill


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bill. I have attached a photo. I don't have the piece that goes where the sail panels are. Are they necessary? Any ideas? Thanks, Steve


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

*Bows*

Here they are....


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

*Bows...*

Clarificiation....


----------

